# Lost Local Channels after reset



## ColdCase

OK I reformatted my drive (R15-500) per instructions posted in this forum. In the process I've lost my local channels, when I select one via remote, say channel 2, I get the channel not available notice. I forget if this is something I need to be patient for and wait overnight or if I need to reset subscriptions or something. Locals are fine on the H20.

I tried to do a search, but either it came up with hundreds of posts or nothing... sorry.


----------



## litzdog911

Your DVR is probably just waiting for the local channel authorization to be received from DirecTV. Sometimes it can take a few hours. You can speed up the process by calling DirecTV and request that they "reauthorize your local channels" on that DVR. You can also do this from the troubleshooting section of your DirecTV.com account.


----------



## qwerty

I agree. Give it a little time. It happened to me a while back. I called D*, and while on hold waiting for a CSR, they started to drop in, so I hung up.


----------



## dodge boy

you could try this BEFORE calling and instead of waiting....

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=1031792


----------



## qwerty

dodge boy said:


> you could try this BEFORE calling and instead of waiting....
> 
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=1031792


That link just takes me to the log in for my account. I assume you were going for the "resend authorization" page. In my case, I had tried that twice and it didn't help. :grin:


----------



## Draconis

I would also check the dish setting, your locals may be coming from the 119 (oval 3) or the 72. 

If you have the receiver set for the wrong dish type you will not be able to get your locals.


----------



## SamC

This is not uncommon. The guide to local channels in a particular DMA is on the main CONUS beam on the main sat, regardless of where the particular channels themselves are beamed from. A particular DMA's listings are only sent every few hours, less if the system is over-burdened (as on weekends, with lots of extra channels carrying sports).

Just leave the box ON and set to a channel that comes on the main sat (pretty much any SD English channel will do). The guide will populate in a few hours, often one hour at a time.

NEVER reboot your box on a Sunday afternoon during NFL season. The guide will not repopulate for hours and hours.


----------

